# BEST fresh Cubans??



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

My favorite Cuban so far was 5 year old RyJ Cedros Delux No.1. Tried Monte No2 just a week ago with 1 year on it and felt it needed another year or so. Which would you sugest to get that I can smoke ASAP young and fresh and which boxes to age. I have a few in mind. Monte No.2 RyJ Cedros no.2, PSD4 so far. amybe H. Upmann Mag 46, never tried 50, CoRos..

Here is what Tony suggested and I noted already to try out:

Juan Lopez #2
Party Shorts
Boly PC
RyJ short and wide churchill
RASS
Party 898 V

What is close to that sweet cedar taste like the Ryj Cedros No.1 I loved?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

2011 Trini Reyes are awesome.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Well thank goodness I just bought some boli pcs and some RASS then.

I'm a cc noob like you so sorry I can't help answer, but I'll be sure to follow along.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I know everyone says the latest CoRos are smoking well, I hope so I have some on the way.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Johnny O's are great fresh.....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> I know everyone says the latest CoRos are smoking well, I hope so I have some on the way.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Indeed Cohiba Robusto's and I am sure you can't go wrong with Partagas Shorts either.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I will be reviewing the 11 CoRo by Wed.....Stay tuned


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

In my limited experience. I smoked a PSD4 from Jan 2011 and saying it smoked well is an understatement. :biggrin1:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Johnny O's are great fresh.....


Noob question sorry. Whats a Johnny O?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Noob question sorry. Whats a Johnny O?


Al is referring to what they call a custom roll. Johnny O cigars are quite common in the custom rolled cigar area of Cubans.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Al is referring to what they call a custom roll. Johnny O cigars are quite common in the custom rolled cigar area of Cubans.


I see. So are we talking about the ones that some vendors have or do these come from elsewhere?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Indeed Cohiba Robusto's and I am sure you can't go wrong with Partagas Shorts either.


Ah i taught you well!!!!!!!!!!!:first::humble::biggrin1:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Party shorts without a doubt. Tony has personally raised the price on these sticks, so he should know!!  I will say that Monte 4's are still a favorite fresh and they do age well, also.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Party shorts without a doubt. Tony has personally raised the price on these sticks, so he should know!!  I will say that Monte 4's are still a favorite fresh and they do age well, also.


You notice of all the sticks i sent you not one Partagas short! Can't help myself i never gift them i am a hoarder!:tape2:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I know and I can't blame you, Tony. They are some of the tastiest smokes that can be had! Speaking of the cigars you sent...I've only had one. They just look too good to burn....I need to get to work on them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Smoke the oldest ones first i admire your willpower!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoke the oldest ones first i admire your willpower!


I really have no willpower...just a couple kids and an old lady that like to monopolize my free time!!! :lol::behindsofa:


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks guys, I will have to get a couple of Party Shorts, RASS, Boli PC and RC, Short Churchills by RyJ and a few others on here..

Do you guys think it is worth it, and would it be possible to get that same taste I loved in RyJ Cedros No.1 I smoked with 5 years on it, it was 06 one, if I get a box and aged them, smoking 1 every 6 months to see how it ages, as it might be ready sooner.. Perfect size, love it..


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> Johnny O's are great fresh.....


Do you have a particular favorite Al?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> Do you have a particular favorite Al?


Not really..
But..
I tend to get the PC's more often. Always good, and truly fresh


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

All this talk of Johnny- O's has got me thinking about them again.
Must e- mail John and see what's up!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Once again, excellent thread guys. So new into the CC game, these are the threads that I focus on. I just did a box split with some guys from some BPCs and Shorts. I've been waiting for everyone to get their package so I can fire up one of those Partagas. Very eager to try one of those. I'll be referencing these thread again for my next split too.

For some reason I am eager to get a Montecristo. Which one of those would be best young? Did I see someone recommend the no 4?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> For some reason I am eager to get a Montecristo. Which one of those would be best young? Did I see someone recommend the no 4?


Yes Colin did & I concur. :biggrin1:


CeeGar said:


> I will say that Monte 4's are still a favorite fresh and they do age well, also.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> Once again, excellent thread guys. So new into the CC game, these are the threads that I focus on. I just did a box split with some guys from some BPCs and Shorts. I've been waiting for everyone to get their package so I can fire up one of those Partagas. Very eager to try one of those. I'll be referencing these thread again for my next split too.
> 
> For some reason I am eager to get a Montecristo. Which one of those would be best young? Did I see someone recommend the no 4?


IMHO, The #4 should be in everyones cooler.
This is what I give to friends that have never had cuban.
Good young....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> IMHO, The #4 should be in everyones cooler.
> This is what I give to friends that have never had cuban.
> Good young....


It's what i give my friends that never had a Cuban! Whilst i keep the Shorts for myself!:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It's what i give my friends that never had a Cuban! Whilst i keep the Shorts for myself!:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


Hahaha,
Tony, because of your love to the shorts, I am getting 2 of them in my $150 sampler my wife approved for my birthday part of the gift.. I am actually building a list to squeeze into $150-160 that what I want to try first. Here is what I cam up with for my b-day sampler so far, I am contemplating if I should take out three of $10-13 sticks and replace it with BHK52, what do you think, those suckers are $35-41/stick?! So is CoRos, freaking expensive, $18/stick! How are these sticks below fresh, I know we covered some already that are good fresh, I am planning to smoke them within the next few months:

Bolivar Belicosos Finos (stick) USD 12.00

Bolivar Petit Coronas (stick) USD 7.50

Bolivar Royal Coronas (stick) USD 10.00

Cohiba Robusto (stick) USD 18.00

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (stick) USD 12.00

H. Upmann Magnum 50 (stick) USD 13.00

Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2 (stick) USD 10.00

Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished (stick) USD 12.50

Partagas Serie D No. 4 (stick) USD 12.00

Partagas Serie P No.2 (stick) USD 12.00

Partagas Shorts (stick) USD 7.00 X2

Ramon Allones Specially Selected (stick) USD 11.00

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills (stick) USD 10.50

Trinidad Reyes (stick) USD 9.00

Total USD 156.50


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Dennis as a noob who just went through this here are my thoughts.

-if 3 packs are an option then that may help the pricing which could lead to a few more sticks for your ~$150 purchase

-smoking one of something isn't always the best way to make a buy decision.

- maybe try to reduce choices within each marca. For example pick one of the Bolivar's or two but not all three.

Just my :2


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jdfutureman said:


> Dennis as a noob who just went through this here are my thoughts.
> 
> -if 3 packs are an option then that may help the pricing which could lead to a few more sticks for your ~$150 purchase
> 
> ...


Wise words...


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Wise words...


yes, guys, I agree. If I had a bit of bigger budget to sample 3 of each marka and its best lines, I would. But I can pretty much tell if I will like the profile or not, or if it could have a good potential of aging, if it has flavors that I like.. See, I know I need to get a box of Monte No.2 and age them 3 years, I could see it being something special to my palate, same with Hoyo Epi, or PSD4.. and my favorite so far RyJ Cedros No.1


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dennis
I agree with Mr. Pegler here.

I don't think a noob should be buying with the intention of "aging"
until they have a 1000 cigars.

The Monte 2 of recent have been very good young. 

Find what you like, 
Have fun, 
Age what you LOVE


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Those prices are a but high. The Upmann 2 is better than the Mag 50, and similar in price/size. PSD4 needs some age, and fresh isn't so great.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

astripp said:


> Those prices are a but high. The Upmann 2 is better than the Mag 50, and similar in price/size. PSD4 needs some age, and fresh isn't so great.


noted, I heard about Upmann no.2.. as far as prices theye are similar at all popular trusted sites, as they are singles prices..


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dennis
> I agree with Mr. Pegler here.
> 
> I don't think a noob should be buying with the intention of "aging"
> ...


I should get a few more monte 2s then.. thank you sir.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Those singles prices are seriously ripping you off. By the box, BBFs are 8, 898s are 9, Coros 12, RASS are 6.25, Shorts are 4.25.

You might be better served by getting a box and trading for some of the other cigars you would like.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

astripp said:


> Those singles prices are seriously ripping you off. By the box, BBFs are 8, 898s are 9, Coros 12, RASS are 6.25, Shorts are 4.25.
> 
> You might be better served by getting a box and trading for some of the other cigars you would like.


yea, I know.. I saw that.. $18 for CoRo! hahaha. Actually that would be a good Idea! From the ones I wanted to get, what would be the most tradeable ones?!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Wise words...


I agree...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

how about VR Famosos? How do they smoke young?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Not well IMHO!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Not well IMHO!


Damn. hwell:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dennis
> I agree with Mr. Pegler here.
> 
> I don't think a *noob should be buying with the intention of "aging"
> ...


Unless you're like me & smoke 2-4 a day. Then you should have least 2000 before buying w/ the intention of aging....

Anyway, from my noobishness I've come to find that all actually taste pretty dam good. Even the couple w/ box codes from '11 I have are smoking great & taste great. Granted I've only had one or two of each but no complaints here.... Epicure 1 & EE, PSD4, PSP2 have all been great young imo. Not exactly sure what all I've had young. Think most my sampling has had some time under their belt....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> Damn. hwell:


you can still find 09's that are pretty darn good now.
The 08's are fantastic


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Sarge said:


> Unless you're like me & smoke 2-4 a day. Then you should have least 2000 before buying w/ the intention of aging....
> 
> Anyway, from my noobishness I've come to find that all actually taste pretty dam good. Even the couple w/ box codes from '11 I have are smoking great & taste great. Granted I've only had one or two of each but no complaints here.... Epicure 1 & EE, PSD4, PSP2 have all been great young imo. Not exactly sure what all I've had young. Think most my sampling has had some time under their belt....


As long as you buy more than you smoke,,,,in a cpl yrs, you will be smoking cigars with a cpl yr on them...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> As long as you buy more than you smoke,,,,in a cpl yrs, you will be smoking cigars with a cpl yr on them...


very true..... that's my problem. Supply can't keep up w/ demand. :smoke2: anyway, I was just saying good point in my own kinda roundabout way. :tu


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> you can still find 09's that are pretty darn good now.
> The 08's are fantastic


I have a 5er that I'm pretty sure was 2010 .I'm on a spending freeze so no boxes till probably next year. So i gotta smoke what I have or not smoke at all. Was hoping these where one of the good ROTT


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

I smoke almost everyday in the evening, so maybe 5 a week right now.. not much


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

a bit ot, but still on the subject. Moneys a bit tight with the house purchase for sure. I was thinking maybe a 5ver of johnny Os to start maybe. You said therye good fresh, but are they a good intro into the world of CCs?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Monte 2s from 2010 are blowing my mind. I was able to recently find a couple of ten packs and have rcvd one and one is in transit.

I find that the VR Fam gets better with each day..lol...well almost. These are some of my favs when given the proper time. I have never had a bad one, young or old, but they continue to grow more beautiful with each day of rest.

Trini Reyes to me are also a very enjoyable fresh cc.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

loki993 said:


> a bit ot, but still on the subject. Moneys a bit tight with the house purchase for sure. I was thinking maybe a 5ver of johnny Os to start maybe. You said therye good fresh, but are they a good intro into the world of CCs?


I was told Johnny O's are best well aged...hmmmm...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

loki993 said:


> a bit ot, but still on the subject. Moneys a bit tight with the house purchase for sure. I was thinking maybe a 5ver of johnny Os to start maybe. You said therye good fresh, but are they a good intro into the world of CCs?


Johnny Os are not a good representation of Havanas.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Johnny Os are not a good representation of Havanas.


Ok. Looks like Ill stick with the original plan then.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

loki993 said:


> a bit ot, but still on the subject. Moneys a bit tight with the house purchase for sure. I was thinking maybe a 5ver of johnny Os to start maybe. You said therye good fresh, but are they a good intro into the world of CCs?


John does not sell 5 packs he sells samples any combo he has in stock but must add up to a bundle. And as Bob has said not a good representation of a fine Havana cigar!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just a side note on the Johnny O's
True, not a great representation of Havana's best.
That said, I know a few guys that love the PC for a Winter 
Smoke. For the $$$$, they are a good value.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Guys.. Just wanted to say, this is why I come here every day when I get a chance. A BOTL on here sent me a PM after he read this post, offering me a sampler I was looking for more or less, listed below, with most sticks already aged, so I will not pay the high premium ordering them from over seas on per stick price bases. As we all know, per stick price is a lot higher then getting a box of any particular stick discussed on here. This would be a great b-day present. I love it here. Thank you all for the input.. This would be a good CCs smoking b-day time as I also have next week off!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> John does not sell 5 packs he sells samples any combo he has in stock but must add up to a bundle. And as Bob has said not a good representation of a fine Havana cigar!


I see. I though I saw he said he could put together singles and 5/10 packs too, but It didn't really specify if they were available that way or not, I was gonna PM him. So that must have been 5 and 10 to make a bundle. Good to know.



asmartbull said:


> Just a side note on the Johnny O's
> True, not a great representation of Havana's best.
> That said, I know a few guys that love the PC for a Winter
> Smoke. For the $$$$, they are a good value.


Yeah I didn't see any PCs either so he just may not have any right now.

I don't want to try them yet if they're not a good first smoke. Ill stick with trying to find some Partys, Montes and maybe dome HDMs or Bolis.

The original plan was to get some PSD#4s, Monte 4s and then not sure either HDM Epi #2 or some Bolis, but cant find the Bolis in anything less then a box.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I have a 5er that I'm pretty sure was 2010 .I'm on a spending freeze so no boxes till probably next year. So i gotta smoke what I have or not smoke at all. Was hoping these where one of the good ROTT


I am right there with you bro...have some VERY aged RyJ's coming (12 years aged...) and that is IT for a long while for me.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not meaning to thread jack, but I think this thread finally has me convinced to take the plunge. I'm going to sell off some NC's to ease the cost of buying a full box, but would a box of bolivar PC's be good without too much time in the humi? Or should I go with a box of monte #4? The monte's would be ~30 bucks extra for the box.

I have been reading reviews and both seem like the flavor profile for me. It's a big commitment to get a box (for me), but I figure I can always get rid of them at cost to college kids going "OMG CC's!!!" and try again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Go with the Boli's:first:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Parti Shorts > Boli PCs


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Not meaning to thread jack, but I think this thread finally has me convinced to take the plunge. I'm going to sell off some NC's to ease the cost of buying a full box, but would a box of bolivar PC's be good without too much time in the humi? Or should I go with a box of monte #4? The monte's would be ~30 bucks extra for the box.


I have enjoyed the complexity and overall experience of the boli pc over the monte 4. I do enjoy them both but at a $30 discount to the #4s I don't think you can go wrong. Especially if dineros are an issue.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

This thread is VERY helpful for a cc novice like myself. Think I am ready to place my first order for some Partagas Shorties. Will report back once they arrive.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, me!*

Here they are! Its my b-day today guys and I got them in the mail today. My wife's gift to me, thank you baby. And thank you Tripp for putting this sampler together for me! I am humbled... That is why I love this place..


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

That is one great sampler!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

looks good! (coming from someone that has never smoked a cuban) let us know what you think!!! I keep wanting to dive into the world of cubans but only have 3 sticks right now. with no money in the budget for more sticks right now Im hesitant to get started.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

petite coronas usually work well.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday, me!*



PufPufPass said:


> Here they are! Its my b-day today guys and I got them in the mail today. My wife's gift to me, thank you baby. And thank you Tripp for putting this sampler together for me! I am humbled... That is why I love this place..


WOW!!! I'd love to get my hands on a Sampler like that!! Happy Belated Birthday and good smoking.....


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Looking to get 2 boxes. One will for sure be the Monte 4s. I already have a few Shorts and BPCs and would like another highly regarded fresh CC. I'm up in the air on the 2nd box between maybe some Trinidad Reyes, or H Upmann Corona Major. Up for suggestions. Want to keep them in this same price range of under $140 a box. Any ideas?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> Looking to get 2 boxes. One will for sure be the Monte 4s. I already have a few Shorts and BPCs and would like another highly regarded fresh CC. I'm up in the air on the 2nd box between maybe some Trinidad Reyes, or H Upmann Corona Major. Up for suggestions. Want to keep them in this same price range of under $140 a box. Any ideas?


Out of those two I would buy the Upmann Coronas Major.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Out of those two I would buy the Upmann Coronas Major.


This,,,,,The Reyes will take longer to be truly appreciated.....Young they are bland


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

And you sometimes get lucky and get an aged box of the Coronas Major.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I was leaning that way too. Other option is 2 boxes of cheaper/smaller smokes in lieu of the CMs. If I went that route I know one of them will be the H Upmann Epicures. What would be a below $100 box to fit the good fresh theme? (Would even look into a $70-100 box of 15)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

astripp said:


> And you sometimes get lucky and get an aged box of the Coronas Major.


Also the Coronas Juniors are outstanding lots of 04 05 06 boxes around! A little high at around $100 but worth it IMHO!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Got to say that lately the Epicures have been much
more flavorful than the CM.......
IMHO it is worth twice the price


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Got to say that lately the Epicures have been much
> more flavorful than the CM.......
> IMHO it is worth twice the price


I too would agree with that statement. The Majors I have are not new boxes but some of the Epis are & with less than a year and a half they are smoking great. :clap2:


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Might as well join the club.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The Epicure is smoking great with a year on it. My CM are from 08 and are also smoking great. My Regalias from april 11 need more time.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got a box of Juan Lopez #4 RE about a month ago and they are EXCELLENT out of the box... will only get better with age. I'm starting to really get a crush on this stick... I would say it's between a Bolivar Belicosos Finos and HdM Epicure Especial aroma wise... just a really pleasant cigar and the right amount of smoke.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Happy Birthday, me!*



PufPufPass said:


> Here they are! Its my b-day today guys and I got them in the mail today. My wife's gift to me, thank you baby. And thank you Tripp for putting this sampler together for me! I am humbled... That is why I love this place..


That is a great birthday present. Man I wish more retailers would put together samplers like that as opposed to being locked into buying a box just to try something.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Happy Birthday, me!*



Vwluv10338 said:


> That is a great birthday present. Man I wish more retailers would put together samplers like that as opposed to being locked into buying a box just to try something.


That wasn't put together by a retailer...that was from an awesome BOTL.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow that is one of the most amazing things I've ever seen. I have sampled very few offerings from the sacred land and I hope to refine my taste as time goes on.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Happy Birthday, me!*



usrower321 said:


> That wasn't put together by a retailer...that was from an awesome BOTL.


I know but I reread my post and it didn't reflect that. I have seen one retailer that I have never used had a build your own box but that seems to be about it for samplers. I meant I wish you could order a sampler like Tripp put together from more retailers.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Happy Birthday, me!*

Tripp, thanks again my friend. I have been smoking them little by little. My favorite so far are Trini Reyes, Party MF, RyJ SC.


----------

